# rtorrent in a jail



## wonslung (Jun 21, 2009)

has anyone had any luck with rtorrent + xmlrpc-c in a jail?
I'm trying to get it working properly...i've got rtorrent installed and it SAYS it's starting with xmlrpc-c but i can't seem to "connect" to it via the web servers.

I'm trying to use one (any) of the webui's for rtorrent and i've had no luck on freebsd.

I've done it before on ubuntu so i'm FAIRLY sure i am doing it right.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 21, 2009)

i'm happy to report i was able to get rtgui working by using the versions in ports.

For some reason rtorrent via svn doesn't work correctly

the method i used, if anyone cares, is
install rtorrent from ports with xmlrpc-c

install apache from ports
install php5 from ports
install php5-mbstring from ports
install rtgui from ports

add SCGIMount /RPC2 127.0.0.1:5000 to apache config
add scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000 to .rtorrent.rc


----------

